# PAX Ratings



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

So...I heard, read and knew those low rated PAX are stay away pings.
Previously I had low as 4.3 PAX who weren't that bad (she just curses in every sentence but was entertaining  and she didn't cross anylines to harm nor insult anybody)
Well, last night I accepted a Ping from 3.8* PAX.
At first, it didn't seem bad at all when I greeted her at least she replied. I thought she had a bad rating because of her destination that is really remote location. Let's put it this way, in order to go to the nearest grocery store, she has to drive 12 miles and told me even cab drivers aren't willing to go to her destination address.
I felt kind of bad for her until she asked me for bottle of a water.
While we were on a freeway to the destination, she asked me for a water which I didn't have.
I said I'm sorry I don't have any water then she pointed out a water bottle that was mine. I told her this is for me and it's already opened and I drank 1/3 of it.
On our way to the destination, she kept on going that she's thirsty, can't believe I don't have any water to offer, I'm selfish that I only brought mine, never had any Uber or cab rides that didn't offer her a bottle of water.... give or take for 20+ minutes.
Total trip was 32:10min, 25.3miles, total fare was $35.87. After Uber takes thier cuts plus the $1.00, left me with $27.90. coming back took me about an hour due to the construction (only had one lane opened.)
And now my rating just went from 5* to 4.33. I've only completed 6 trips so far and other 5 PAX was locals that I often give rides at least twice a week.
Can't contact Uber support because they'll probably say I should've had water for the PAX.
I just want to share, well to be honest, want to air it out on this forum.


----------



## Backdash (Jan 28, 2015)

Problem solved


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

flameoff said:


> "never had any Uber or* cab rides *that didn't offer her a bottle of water."



Did you call the Bullshit Hotline right after she made this statement? lol

I have *NEVER* been in a cab that offers water. _Ever_. Cabbies don't wear as tight a leash around their neck as we Uber drivers do, so they'll do the bare minimum while maximizing their bottom line. This means no silly water, candy, mints, gum, hot towel, or whatever other luxuries pax would come to expect from a limo service.

As an Uber driver, yes, sometimes we provide water, candy, etc. But a lot of us also don't. I do it every now and then. So for her to say she's only been in Ubers with these amenities is complete crock.

I wouldn't worry about your rating so much. If you have regulars, they won't cancel on you just because your ratings are low.

I don't think Uber "F*U*pport" will say you _have_ to have water (after all, we're "independent" contractors), but they'll reply with their copy-pasta bull like, "part of providing great service is taking the little money we give you and shower your passengers with gifts! As a matter of fact, we're rolling out a Reverse Tipping feature this November just in time for the holiday season: it will let you tip your passenger! You can show your gratitude as a good little slave by tipping your passenger in 20% increments after the ride is over!

Oh, and, we don't adjust passenger ratings for any reason, so F*U*."

Uber on!


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

screw her, she should be greatful someone takes her way out with no chance of a ride back. i dont ever pick up that low , even if its a good fare , could be trouble reporting me or low rating coming my way.


----------



## Thinjim (May 25, 2015)

Sure wish I could see pax ratings. I live near Chicago. We are not allowed to see pax ratings.


----------



## flameoff (Jul 10, 2015)

Thinjim said:


> Sure wish I could see pax ratings. I live near Chicago. We are not allowed to see pax ratings.


Wow didn't know that, that must be really suck


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

Thinjim said:


> Sure wish I could see pax ratings. I live near Chicago. We are not allowed to see pax ratings.


 if you cant see them, why are they even rated? ots not like uber deactivates riders based on rating.


----------

